# Little Red and Green Dots



## Chuck K (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, can anyone explain the little red and green dots next to your user name.  Also have you offended the God's when your title passenger, brakeman etc. vanishes. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Someone said that the red and green dots represented if the person was logged on (green) or not (red), but I noted that mine was red when I was logged on. Maybe its the other way around?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope, I'm red GREEN now. 


EDITED to fix the mistake my fingers made!


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm logged in and I'm green. Hmmmm. Dwight, Shad any answers?


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

That is correct.. Green = currently logged in and online 
red = not online


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Veddy INterrrrestink!! Lots of bells and whistles here. It's gonna be a while before I have it all down. I really appreciate topics like these.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dwight, the new site is a hoot isn't it "pun intended". Thanks Shad for the dot answer.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm logged in sometime my dot is green and sometimes it's red?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've got the same issues--I've seen me as both red and green. Strange. 

Later, 

K


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Just be happy the dot is not purple... That can be bad....


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Or pink even. That could raise some eyebrows! 8D


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ShadsTrains on 01/03/2008 8:46 PM
That is correct.. Green = currently logged in and online 
red = not online
Very useful tool. Thank you for clearing that up. Actually, I hadn't even noticed it until someone else pointed the dot out to all of us.


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

Black, Offline for good !


----------



## Eric Cooper (Jan 3, 2008)

But that still doesn't answer the question of why some of us have lost our passenger/brakeman/etc. status.


----------



## Eric Cooper (Jan 3, 2008)

Whoops. Just got mine back. (blush)


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

My dot was just red, and I'm obviously logged in as I just made a post in another thread. I hit "Refresh" and wah-lah... I'm now green.


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Cheezz, I never even noticed the dots!!! Just posting so I can look at mine heh heh heh................


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm  checking to see if I am red or green,,,

Sweet! Green!

And when I am not here, I don't care if I am red....


----------

